# Plans to move to Abu Dhabi



## MovetoABDD (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi,

We are a family of Indian origin living in USA for the last 14 years. We are planning to move to Abu Dhabi or Dubai. We are working as IT Project Managers with 14 years experience. What will be considered as an excellent salary? What are good organizations that we should apply to? Is it better to apply directly or through recruiting agencies?
What are the things we should ask for during negotiations other than salary?
Medical? School tuition support? Car? shipping?Accomodation?
What will the rent be for a good 3 BR apartment or villa?


Thanks,


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Maybe post this on the Dubai forum, or better still, search the forum? This has been discussed tonnes of times. Most answers for Dubai would be applicable to AD


----------

